# Carnival Parade Pix!



## Pogo

So like, I was invited to New Orleans to help out with one of the floats, and ran clean out of reasons to say no.  Here are a few images from tonight's Mardi Gras parades --- rolling tonight was Druids and the Mystic Krewe of Nyx.

Statistikhengst 
Lucy Hamilton


----------



## Pogo




----------



## Pogo




----------



## Pogo




----------



## Pogo

Can't get this board to just post pix in full and stop going thumbnail.... one more for now...


----------



## Blackrook

Mardi Gras is Tuesday of next week.


----------



## Mertex

Blackrook said:


> Mardi Gras is Tuesday of next week.




Yes, and your point?

2016 Mardi Gras Parade Schedule | Mardi Gras New Orleans


----------



## Pogo

Now now kids, no reason to take it negatively; it could have been simply informative.

This is the big week for parades in N'awlins, although the 'season' starts January 8th.
On the other hand, since Mardi means Tuesday, Mardi Gras could never be "Thursday of next week" so the statement is redundant.


----------



## G.T.

Nice pics mr. Pogo. Shoulda met up with ms blacksand while down there


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> View attachment 62260 View attachment 62261



These pictures are wonderful. This Mardi Gras NOLA thing, this looks like event that if I went to it, well, I could very possibly get into all sorts of trouble  Maybe even resulting in International Incident with me getting arrested


----------



## depotoo

Haha!  Yep, lot's have been known to get into lots of trouble over the years!
Though the police are really tolerant with all the party goers each year.  I knew one person that came back black and blue every year from falling off curbs, and who knows what else, only to have to be told by those with him how he got that way!





Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 62260 View attachment 62261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pictures are wonderful. This Mardi Gras NOLA thing, this looks like event that if I went to it, well, I could very possibly get into all sorts of trouble  Maybe even resulting in International Incident with me getting arrested
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

Thanks for sharing pogo and have fun!


----------



## Harry Dresden

nice pics pogo.....send more of the girls who are dressed scantily....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Harry Dresden said:


> nice pics pogo.....send more of the girls who are dressed scantily....



Also more pictures of the boys who are dressed scantily, not enough already


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Anyone bet they know where you got your shoes yet?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> So like, I was invited to New Orleans to help out with one of the floats, and ran clean out of reasons to say no.  Here are a few images from tonight's Mardi Gras parades --- rolling tonight was Druids and the Mystic Krewe of Nyx.
> 
> Statistikhengst
> Lucy Hamilton



Watch out for dead bodies randomly floating by. We know that's a real issue in poor NOLA.


----------



## Blackrook

Since I am a Catholic, I can explain what Mardi Gras is all about.

It is the last night of revelry before Ash Wednesday, which is a day of fasting and no meat allowed.

Following that are 40 days of Lent, which is considered a time of fasting and prayer. On all Fridays of Lent, Catholics may not eat meat.  At Mass the word "Alleluia" may not be said, and the priests wear dark purple, and there are no flowers.  The whole point of Lent is self-denial, and penance, to prepare for Easter, which is a celebration of the resurrection of Christ, proving that even death can be conquered.

The reason Mardi Gras is celebrated in New Orleans is because the city was founded by the French, who are Catholic.  Mardi Gras is a last time that people can go crazy before Lent.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Blackrook said:


> Since I am a Catholic, I can explain what Mardi Gras is all about.
> 
> It is the last night of revelry before Ash Wednesday, which is a day of fasting and no meat allowed.
> 
> Following that are 40 days of Lent, which is considered a time of fasting and prayer. On all Fridays of Lent, Catholics may not eat meat.  At Mass the word "Alleluia" may not be said, and the priests wear dark purple, and there are no flowers.  The whole point of Lent is self-denial, and penance, to prepare for Easter, which is a celebration of the resurrection of Christ, proving that even death can be conquered.
> 
> The reason Mardi Gras is celebrated in New Orleans is because the city was founded by the French, who are Catholic.  Mardi Gras is a last time that people can go crazy before Lent.



Damn good post!

I am so sick of the secularization of our holy days and then ignoramuses acting like the secularized version are the only ones that exist.

Thank you again!


----------



## Political Junky

Pogo said:


> View attachment 62252 View attachment 62253


Throw me something, mister.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Blackrook said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really display your love for your fellow man, Christian. Maybe if you ultra religious people weren't always such assholes, you'd be able to keep your numbers up.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue why you are attacking me for pointing out that Mardi Gras is the Tuesday of next week, and abusing me because I am Christian.  I must assume that a monkey is typing on your keyboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be honest. Why did you post that in response to Pogo's post? What reason could you have had? He doesn't need to be told when Mardi Gras is.
> 
> If you lie.....I will know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LoneLaughter, your hostile and hateful reaction to my innocuous statement that Mardi Gras is Tuesday of last week was way over the top and I have to say it shows who you really are.  If you have any faith at all, I would suggest you go to a priest and confess all this hate you have in your heart, and listen to what he says.  It is my belief that anyone can be saved, no matter what they have done.  Next time I go to Mass I will light a candle for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Next lie.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a lie.  I just prayed for you.  When I go to Mass I will pray for you again while I light a candle.
Click to expand...

what is the candle supposed to do?....out side of making a buck or two for the church....just askin....


----------



## JimBowie1958

Harry Dresden said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue why you are attacking me for pointing out that Mardi Gras is the Tuesday of next week, and abusing me because I am Christian.  I must assume that a monkey is typing on your keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be honest. Why did you post that in response to Pogo's post? What reason could you have had? He doesn't need to be told when Mardi Gras is.
> 
> If you lie.....I will know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LoneLaughter, your hostile and hateful reaction to my innocuous statement that Mardi Gras is Tuesday of last week was way over the top and I have to say it shows who you really are.  If you have any faith at all, I would suggest you go to a priest and confess all this hate you have in your heart, and listen to what he says.  It is my belief that anyone can be saved, no matter what they have done.  Next time I go to Mass I will light a candle for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Next lie.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a lie.  I just prayed for you.  When I go to Mass I will pray for you again while I light a candle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is the candle supposed to do?....out side of making a buck or two for the church....just askin....
Click to expand...

It is a kind of prayer.  Why do Catholics Use Candles in Church?


----------



## Harry Dresden

JimBowie1958 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be honest. Why did you post that in response to Pogo's post? What reason could you have had? He doesn't need to be told when Mardi Gras is.
> 
> If you lie.....I will know.
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaughter, your hostile and hateful reaction to my innocuous statement that Mardi Gras is Tuesday of last week was way over the top and I have to say it shows who you really are.  If you have any faith at all, I would suggest you go to a priest and confess all this hate you have in your heart, and listen to what he says.  It is my belief that anyone can be saved, no matter what they have done.  Next time I go to Mass I will light a candle for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Next lie.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a lie.  I just prayed for you.  When I go to Mass I will pray for you again while I light a candle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is the candle supposed to do?....out side of making a buck or two for the church....just askin....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a kind of prayer.  Why do Catholics Use Candles in Church?
Click to expand...

yea i know i was raised catholic...the alter kid i knew said he used to have to go out there and blow a few out so there will be more to light....


----------



## Pogo

G.T. said:


> Nice pics mr. Pogo. Shoulda met up with ms blacksand while down there



That woulda been nice but time was limited and she lives out in da boonies.

Plus I don't trust her around my cashews.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So like, I was invited to New Orleans to help out with one of the floats, and ran clean out of reasons to say no.  Here are a few images from tonight's Mardi Gras parades --- rolling tonight was Druids and the Mystic Krewe of Nyx.
> 
> Statistikhengst
> Lucy Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for dead bodies randomly floating by. We know that's a real issue in poor NOLA.
Click to expand...


That's not funny.


----------



## Pogo

LoneLaugher said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mardi Gras is Tuesday of next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really display your love for your fellow man, Christian. Maybe if you ultra religious people weren't always such assholes, you'd be able to keep your numbers up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is pointing out what he thinks to be a schedule issue hatred, or makes him an ass hole?
> 
> You are overly sensitive; why dont you watch Obama prayer breakfast speech again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucker was calling the OP a liar in his weak, passive aggressive way. That's an asshole move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have Aspergers Syndrome, so it would not be the first time I have been wrong about things normal people say in context.
> 
> But I certainly did not read it that way that you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What other reason coukd there have been? Dude was being a prick. Thought he caught Pogo lying about the parade.
Click to expand...


Erleichda y'all.  If he meant it that way, it fell flat and shot him in the foot.  The presence of pictures from six days prior to Carnival Day would make that point, since he'd have to be saying the pictures we're looking at don't exist.

For general info, the week or two before Mardi Gras features an increasing number of parades and other events, especially this weekend (day and night) and Monday (Lundi Gras).  Of course Tuesday everything shuts down everywhere and it's all Carnival, wall to wall.  Right up to midnight, when the last float is followed by police and street sweeper vehicles displaying a degree of efficiency never seen in the city for anything else.  By the time the sun rises on Ash Wednesday, you wouldn't even know there had been an event.

Carnival parades --- the ONLY thing in New Orleans that happens on time.


----------



## Pogo

Just to give a sense of scale here --- all but two of these pix are from a single parade, the Mystic Krewe of Nyx (a couple are from Ancient Druids, the first parade that rolled that night) --- 

Nyx alone, the all-female krewe celebrating just its fifth year, involves some _23 thousand_ people, and they have a waiting list of several thousand more in the wings.  Their parade pictured here included 39 floats.  That's just one krewe, and there are I believe almost 50 krewes that parade at some point, just in the city limits alone over the season, not counting the neighboring burbs.  Not all of them are that big but put together it's a massive spectacle.

Normally a New Orleanian takes one of two approaches: either (a) immerse yourself in it totally and thoroughly, or (b) get the hell out of town until it blows over.  Usually when I lived there I took the latter route but came down just for this one event.  It was a lot of work, but went well -- still, I'm glad to be out of there.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

I've deleted about 75% of the posts in this thread because they have nothing to do with the topic.  Anyone else who trolls or gets into a flame fest will be booted from the thread.


----------



## TNHarley

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I've deleted about 75% of the posts in this thread because they have nothing to do with the topic.  Anyone else who trolls or gets into a flame fest will be booted from the thread.


so how does this work? When my threads get trolled, I just need to start crying about it? Maybe send a few PMs?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So like, I was invited to New Orleans to help out with one of the floats, and ran clean out of reasons to say no.  Here are a few images from tonight's Mardi Gras parades --- rolling tonight was Druids and the Mystic Krewe of Nyx.
> 
> Statistikhengst
> Lucy Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for dead bodies randomly floating by. We know that's a real issue in poor NOLA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not funny.
Click to expand...


Making up stories about dead people floating down city streets seems pretty funny to me.


----------



## Pogo

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So like, I was invited to New Orleans to help out with one of the floats, and ran clean out of reasons to say no.  Here are a few images from tonight's Mardi Gras parades --- rolling tonight was Druids and the Mystic Krewe of Nyx.
> 
> Statistikhengst
> Lucy Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for dead bodies randomly floating by. We know that's a real issue in poor NOLA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making up stories about dead people floating down city streets seems pretty funny to me.
Click to expand...


In that case, making up stories about "making up stories about dead people floating down city streets" must be fucking hilarious on your planet.

No one knows exactly how many people drowned from the effects of the flooding but the number is in the thousands.  One of them was the mother of my bandmate.  It took him several weeks to find her body.  He was never quite the same after that.

Hope you find that amusing, asshole.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So like, I was invited to New Orleans to help out with one of the floats, and ran clean out of reasons to say no.  Here are a few images from tonight's Mardi Gras parades --- rolling tonight was Druids and the Mystic Krewe of Nyx.
> 
> Statistikhengst
> Lucy Hamilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for dead bodies randomly floating by. We know that's a real issue in poor NOLA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making up stories about dead people floating down city streets seems pretty funny to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case, making up stories about "making up stories about dead people floating down city streets" must be fucking hilarious on your planet.
> 
> No one knows exactly how many people drowned from the effects of the flooding but the number is in the thousands.  One of them was the mother of my bandmate.  It took him several weeks to find her body.  He was never quite the same after that.
> 
> Hope you find that amusing, asshole.
Click to expand...


Wow, that's a story worthy of Brian Williams. Did you make it up yourself? What am I saying; of course, you did!


----------



## Pogo

It's hard to believe there are so many on this site that  can't let a simple thread about people having a good time just say something positive without trying to politicize it and pollute the whole thing.  It's like a room full of 12-year-olds, melting down because the attention isn't on them.

How pathetic, to feel that the thing to do when one lives in a mental shithole, is to drag everybody else down to it.


Here's what I got left...











-- and by special request...



 




The only other interesting shots I have were supposed to be of the "5th Avenue" float taking the turn too wide from Napoleon onto St. Charles and taking out a traffic light ( :::crunch::: ).  But they didn't come out well.


BlackSand  -- your name done got taken in vain here, chère....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Pogo said:


> It's hard to believe there are so many on this site that  can't let a simple thread about people having a good time just say something positive without trying to politicize it and pollute the whole thing.  It's like a room full of 12-year-olds, melting down because the attention isn't on them.



I know, right? Why can't I just let you enjoy your convoluted lies in peace!


----------



## ChrisL

Nice pics, Pogo!


----------



## candycorn

Pogo said:


> It's hard to believe there are so many on this site that  can't let a simple thread about people having a good time just say something positive without trying to politicize it and pollute the whole thing.  It's like a room full of 12-year-olds, melting down because the attention isn't on them.
> 
> How pathetic, to feel that the thing to do when one lives in a mental shithole, is to drag everybody else down to it.



On one hand I agree with you…that is one of the reasons why I post almost no personal pics on here (I did from the grand canyon a few years ago—more on that).  

The other reason is that I think you should be happy that politicizing it was all that happened.  I started getting some bizarre e-mails after posting my “selfie” as my avatar for a few weeks.  That was back when I was in the Conspiracy Forum only more or less.  I wondered if Terral or that other jackass had something to do with it.  

Anyway, nice pics.  I’m cruising in October and I _may_ get the gumption to post some pics from it.


----------



## Pogo

Bumpity bump, happy Mardi Gras.


----------

